# Anyone got a Layland DAF 45 horsebox??



## nicola172 (23 April 2011)

Hi I am off to view a horsebox tommorrow and I have always had Fords and just wondered if anyone has had a good or bad experince with a Layland DAF 45. Can you get parts, easy to drive, common things that have gone wrong etc etc..


----------



## *hic* (23 April 2011)

I've had one for a couple of years now, I find it very nice to drive. I'm a bit out of the ordinary though in that I have mine serviced by a main dealer - probably costs a bit more than I could get it done for but it means that I can take it in at night and pick it up first thing the next day and I don't have any hassle. Mine's on a K plate, it has been commented on that it is much better to drive than the dealer would expect for a lorry of it's age, it's done plenty of miles and did it's first few hundred thousand miles as a parcelforce lorry but since it's conversion it has been well looked after and maintained, which does make a lot of difference.


----------



## spacefaer (23 April 2011)

I've got a T reg Leyland Daf 45 150 (150 bhp)

I love it - fab to drive, very stable, lots of power - can accelerate up hills with 3 horses on - parts are easy to get and my lorry man seems happy to work on it. 

I would recommend getting one with a tilt cab though, just in case you have trouble - it's a nightmare to get to the engine if you have to cut the body in two!

Mine's a very good motorway lorry - I've done lots of long distance miles in it and I find it very easy and not tiring to drive.

I find the 130 a little underpowered - but then I have big horses and would struggle with the smaller horse power.  For local trips with normal size horses, I think it would be fine


----------



## Jane_Lou (23 April 2011)

Friend has one and the engine is super, a real workhorse, she uses it every day to takde racehorses to the gallops so it works much harder than your average lorry. the only problem she has is that the cab has rotted really badly, she did look into getting a new cab which was very pricy but has now opted for a new lorry instead. She is sorry to sell it as it has been so reliable.


----------



## perfect11s (23 April 2011)

possibly the best if you are looking for a cheaper lorry, plenty of parts new or used and they are ok to drive  im just fixing one for a friend and been and got parts from a breakers 
and its ok to work on  with the tilt cab, do check for rust and avoid non tilt cabs its just not worth the hassle  or the expense .... do get it checked over before you buy, good luck


----------



## Slightly Foxed (23 April 2011)

I have a Layland Daf 150 turbo, had it for years, brilliant truck that's never let me down. <Touches wood>


----------



## Louby (23 April 2011)

I went out to buy a DAF after having had an Iveco and test drove a couple.  One was the 150 which was probably the best one I drove, shame about the rest  and the other was a 130 and I have to say I was worried how it would have been loaded as it felt gutless.  Saying that my friend had one and she loved hers.


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (23 April 2011)

I've got the Daf LF 150 and love it.  Not had it long but so far so good, has plenty of power, only travel 2 in it but no problems up steep hills.


----------



## nicola172 (23 April 2011)

Thanks guys. Feel alot better now. Looking forward to tommorrow!!!


----------



## lily1 (24 April 2011)

I've got a Daf 45 & love it! Easy to drive, reverse and manoeuvre in tight areas.  It carries 2 horses or 3 ponies OH services it so maintenance costs are ok I've had it 3 years and it's gone through plating no problem. The only thing is that it isn't LEZ compliant so we have to sometimes do detours to dodge the designated areas.


----------



## Vickijay (24 April 2011)

Ive got one. It did cost alot to sort out when I got it, but that was because it hadnt been looked after so had to have the brakes done, lots and lots of little jobs sorted and I put a new floor in the horse bit. Then it was fine through its first plaiting so thats nice!! I find it loads easier than my old bedford to drive lol.


----------



## Spottyappy (24 April 2011)

I've just brought one! A T reg, 45 130. So far only travelled one horse in it, but it seems to cope fine.It is quite compact at just 20 feet long overall, but I wanted a decent payload and only usually travel 2  so didn;t need a huge box.Had my mechanic check it over before I brought it as I am fairly clueless mechanically.Sadly it;s not tilt cab, but having tried alot of lorries and disliked them, decided I can cope with the cab  not tilting if the lorry is nice to drive, and box is safe for the horses.
Good luck!


----------

